# round in circles



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

The Cairo Appeals Court has set 13 April as the date for the retrial of former President Hosni Mubarak and his Interior Minister Habib al-Adly over charges of failing to prevent the killings of protesters during the 2011 uprising that ousted his regime.

The pair had been sentenced to life in 2012, but the Court of Cassation accepted their appeal in January.

Also set for retrial are six of Adly’s aids, whom had been found innocent of murder charges, as well as Gamal and Alaa Mubarak, whom were acquitted of corruption related to Egypt's natural gas export deal with Israel.

- See more at: Mubarak, Adly retrial to begin 13 April | Egypt Independent

BTW that's just 9 days before the 1st round of elections. coincidence?


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## Bedu1 (Oct 22, 2012)

aykalam said:


> The Cairo Appeals Court has set 13 April as the date for the retrial of former President Hosni Mubarak and his Interior Minister Habib al-Adly over charges of failing to prevent the killings of protesters during the 2011 uprising that ousted his regime.
> 
> BTW that's just 9 days before the 1st round of elections. coincidence?



Mubarak's defence lawyer said "Setting April 13 as a date for the retrial is a political decision as Mubarak's time in temporary jail ends on that day after which he should not be in jail unless the retrial had started."


----------

